# NGD: The RAN Crusher 8 arrived today! (Soundclip/Pics)



## bulb (Sep 25, 2012)

The RAN arrived today. 
I am honestly amazed with the build quality on this instrument, it is really top notch work.

Preliminary thoughts:
This 8 probably has the clearest low end I have encountered thus far, and it does so without sounding tinny or harsh in the higher range. 
It is a pleasure to play and actually arrived well setup and in tune from Poland, go figure! Really loving this guitar thus far, the tone is really balanced across the fretboard. One of the things I look for in an 8 is the ability for it to sound "normal" or "natural" if only playing in the 6 and 7 string range, and this guitar excels at that. Some 8's sound kinda weird when used in that range, and are therefore not incredibly versatile.

I decided to record a clip of the guitar for a quick tone test here, and they feature the pics from below:


Anyways here are pics:


































Here are specs:
Ran Crusher 8 Body
Basswood Wings
Burl Maple Top
Maple Neck Thru
Ebony Fretboard
Stainless Steel Frets
BKP Aftermath 8 Set
Kahler 8 String Bridge
Hipshot Locking Tuners
Dunlop Dual Design Pins
Luminlay Side Dots


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 25, 2012)

I will never understand outside plate input jacks on custom guitars.

This thing looks really neat, That carved maple top is to die for.


----------



## Breakdown (Sep 25, 2012)

That's a really nice top. Any particular reason for the black back?


----------



## Khoi (Sep 25, 2012)

sick sick sick, as expected!

why did you decide to opt for the Kahler?


----------



## bulb (Sep 25, 2012)

Breakdown said:


> That's a really nice top. Any particular reason for the black back?



Basswood is not a very pretty wood. And it contrasts well with the top. The neck is satin black as well which makes it even smoother than an oiled neck!


----------



## bulb (Sep 25, 2012)

Khoi said:


> sick sick sick, as expected!
> 
> why did you decide to opt for the Kahler?



I wanted to try one out on a guitar, it was a gamble because I had never tried this bridge, but so far I am REALLY glad I got it!
It's a shame that it isn't the prettiest bridge ever, because functionally and construction-wise it pwns the floyd.


----------



## bulb (Sep 25, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> I will never understand outside plate input jacks on custom guitars.



Been touring for the last 3-4 years with the majority of my guitars having jacks like that. They are reliable, easy to fix, and placed well. Can't complain!


----------



## Khoi (Sep 26, 2012)

bulb said:


> I wanted to try one out on a guitar, it was a gamble because I had never tried this bridge, but so far I am REALLY glad I got it!
> It's a shame that it isn't the prettiest bridge ever, because functionally and construction-wise it pwns the floyd.



that's awesome, I don't think they look too bad, they just have quite a large footprint on the guitar. What scale is the neck?

also, I thought your demo was quite Monuments-esque, which is not a bad thing


----------



## Onegunsolution (Sep 26, 2012)

That top is like staring into lava/the surface of the sun ha, looks incredible man.


----------



## The SG King (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats man. I've been looking into 8's and this demo just absolutely floored me. How long was the wait?


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Sep 26, 2012)

nice!
please bring it on the EU tour i will be there!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 26, 2012)

Does this mean Ji will be making an appearance on the next tour setlist?


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks killer, sounds awesome. Same specs as the Mayones but doesnt have the laminates in the neck and has a thicker top. I wonder which sounds better in person. Congrats on an amazing 8 string. I like the carves and overall style. Sick riffs as well


----------



## Valennic (Sep 26, 2012)

So you're going to use that clip for something right? That's pretty damn groovy. Could be something like the Girlfight song. You should toss it at Sponce 

HNGD man, that thing is really punchy. Really punchy. I like it.


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice, I like how they brought out that top by giving it a light stain. Very formidable work.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 26, 2012)

While i was never a fan of the headstock on these, it looks and sounds awesome! How are you using the Kahler? i never heard any trem usage from you as far as i can remember, so i'm intrigued as to what you would pull off with one!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 26, 2012)

Ran + BKPs + Burl Maple top = WIN. HGND Misha!!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 26, 2012)

bulb said:


> I wanted to try one out on a guitar, it was a gamble because I had never tried this bridge, but so far I am REALLY glad I got it!
> It's a shame that it isn't the prettiest bridge ever, because functionally and construction-wise it pwns the floyd.



Sick guitar! I think the Kahler looks absolutely gorgeous on ERG's. I hate its vintage style arm but you don't have it in anyway haha. Best looking 8 bridge imo.


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Sep 26, 2012)

How long did you wait?


----------



## Tristoner7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice, happy new guitar day. How does it compare to your Mayones 8 strings ?


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Sep 26, 2012)

HNGD Misha. Looks incredible. I was considering getting a Crusher against a few other 8's. You'd recommend it then?


----------



## MJS (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks great. 

I'm starting to think that if you use the word "burl" when ordering a guitar, it's impossible to get something that won't look amazing.

I really like how the figuring on that one is pretty busy around the bridge area, but gets more subtle towards the horns.


----------



## MikeSap (Sep 26, 2012)

Man, i'm loving everything about this guitar! The wood choices compliment each other so well! And it's friggin gorgeous! Awesome guitar dude! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my lord...


----------



## Philligan (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds awesome 

I thought the Crusher 8s were usually a 28" scale length?


----------



## themike (Sep 26, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again - in a growing industry filled with sometimes iffy business practices it's seriously great and refreshing to see a company who once had a few hiccups in terms of quality completely turn it around to make amazing instruments. Ive heard nothing but love stories from Ran customers over the last few years and your experience just proves it even more true. 


That top is seriously unreal.


----------



## Syriel (Sep 26, 2012)

That's gonna give me a RAN for my money.

Ok that sucked.

Oh HNGD. That top is just killer.


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks awesome! HNGD i was looking for this ngd to see your opinon on RAN from first hand lol i was equally blown away at mine and it also arrived setup very well and in tune


----------



## Compton (Sep 26, 2012)

unreal


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 26, 2012)

hell yeah! post a clip with some trem action


----------



## GTailly (Sep 26, 2012)

That top looks incredible. I am liking the look of it overall. Cool soundclip too. Would really be curious to try one of those RAN's someday.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 26, 2012)

That looks fantastic dooder!  Since you didn't mention it with the other specs, what scale did you go for on this one? RAN has been putting out some very nice stuff lately!  Jan's black RGA is still one of my faves from them in recent past but this one kicks all sorts of ass!


----------



## hairychris (Sep 26, 2012)

Epic burl is epic.


----------



## willis7452 (Sep 26, 2012)

Im really considering getting a ran for my next 7 and im glad to hear someone like Misha playing one saying good things about it. HNGD that's a hell of a guitar


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 26, 2012)

willis7452 said:


> Im really considering getting a ran for my next 7 and im glad to hear someone like Misha playing one saying good things about it. HNGD that's a hell of a guitar



You and everyone else, now that Bulb has one! Prepare for a Ran backlog in 3...2...1.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 26, 2012)

you should see what they have coming out next.... Congrats on a sick guitar. I had one before you though.


----------



## Cremated (Sep 26, 2012)

That top doesn't look like burled _maple_ at all. Looks sick.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 26, 2012)

Cremated said:


> That top doesn't look like burled _maple_ at all. Looks sick.



That's because it's not. It's Kruegered maple.


----------



## bulb (Sep 26, 2012)

It might not be? I don't remember the spec I asked for haha


----------



## Galius (Sep 26, 2012)

This thing is absolutely sick. That top is the best contrast burl top ever!


----------



## Maggai (Sep 26, 2012)

The guitar sounds amazing in that clip, so much clarity in the low notes. Definitely one of my fave guitar tones from you Misha.


----------



## Curt (Sep 26, 2012)

One of the few 8's that actually had me saying "oh shit" aloud.

HNGD, Misha.


----------



## mniel8195 (Sep 26, 2012)

whats the scale of this bad boy?


----------



## MJS (Sep 26, 2012)

bulb said:


> It might not be? I don't remember the spec I asked for haha



 

Any chance of it being Eye Poplar? Slightly different figuring and his finish is tinted, but here's another Ran that has it: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/179146-ngd-ran-crusher-7-eye-poplar.html


----------



## iamthefonz (Sep 26, 2012)

Sexy top is super sexy.


----------



## Syriel (Sep 26, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> You and everyone else, now that Bulb has one! Prepare for a Ran backlog in 3...2...1.



Doesn't Ran already have a backlog?

Ran backlog levels rising to over 9000.


----------



## Thor1777 (Sep 26, 2012)

awesome Misha, one of my favorite looking 8's


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 26, 2012)

mniel8195 said:


> whats the scale of this bad boy?


 
RAN 8's start at 28" so im guessing thats what Misha went with


----------



## -42- (Sep 26, 2012)

Awaiting flood of RAN NGDs.


----------



## Navid (Sep 27, 2012)

bulb said:


> It might not be? I don't remember the spec I asked for haha



I'm quite sure it's Poplar Burl.
Great looks


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 27, 2012)

the top reminds me of the surface of mars. what scale is the guitar?


----------



## Thasman (Sep 30, 2012)

what is the neck most comparable to production guitar-wise as i am considering getting a Ran Crusher?


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (Oct 2, 2012)

dat maple top. mmmmmmmmmhmmmm! I'll never love basswood, but you always make it sound killer.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 2, 2012)

L6 needs to hire misha to make their presets.


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats, giving me serious GAS!!!


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 2, 2012)

That pickup selector/volume knob swap is genius, I need to steal that for my next build.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 3, 2012)

freakin awesome guitar, looooove the top
ran scores again
hngd


----------



## Contra (Oct 3, 2012)

My mind can't even handle how great this guitar sounds in that demo. It looks really great too!


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## bulb (Oct 5, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> L6 needs to hire misha to make their presets.



I can't make a pod sound this good, Axefx II mufucka!


----------



## tripguitar (Oct 6, 2012)

such a siiiick guitar... i look at these pictures every morning to make sure i start my day right.

HNGD!


----------



## BradleyWilloughby (Nov 6, 2012)

Hate to bump this thread, but I was wondering about the scale length (questioned over and over again), and the tuners. Do you just thread through, tune, lock, and clip off the excess? And are the higher strings single wrapped or double wrapped around the post?


----------



## Winspear (Nov 6, 2012)

BradleyWilloughby said:


> Hate to bump this thread, but I was wondering about the scale length (questioned over and over again), and the tuners. Do you just thread through, tune, lock, and clip off the excess? And are the higher strings single wrapped or double wrapped around the post?



I don't know what tuners this comes with but with my Gotoh locking tuners you pull the strings tight, then as you start to turn they auto-lock. Then you tune up. You end with probably half a winding at most. The point is that you don't NEED to wrap the strings around the post. The only turning of the peg is to make up for not being able to pull the string tight enough with your hand,.


----------



## Miek (Nov 6, 2012)

On the hipshots you pull through, lock the mechanism by tightening the thumbwheel on the back, and tune to pitch.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Nov 7, 2012)

god dam, gas is about to kill me right now. one hell of a sexy ran


----------



## BradleyWilloughby (Nov 9, 2012)

Miek said:


> On the hipshots you pull through, lock the mechanism by tightening the thumbwheel on the back, and tune to pitch.


Thanks. Wasn't sure. I just thought they looked cool and I noticed that they weren't wrapped.


----------

